# This is a bit grim!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/abandoned-2-weeks-starving-dogs-indonesia-eat-owner-142541221.html


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Got to feel sorry for the poor dogs.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Uhhhh. Thanks for sharing that. I think.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I think for that country its called karma!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Spicy diet includes dogs? You're right Matt, karma.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah I feel for the dogs too, the owner got what he deserved a lasting bond with Timothy Treadwell.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

It seemed a bit grim until they got to the part about dogs being part of the diet and then it was just funny. Is that wrong of me?

If I left 7 dogs to starve, I think i'd walk thru the door with a few bags of food, or fully prepared to shoot them. That's just me though.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its horrible all round but to knowingly leave animals without food and water is just wrong. I don't feel sorry for the man one bit.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's not horrible to me that the moron got eaten...not at all. I feel for his family and the dogs. I'm not sure how anyone could make a conscious decision to do something so stupid.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

The way that I look at it is if you treat your animals wrong then you can't be mad when they treat you wrong. If you starve something long enough you are going to start looking like dinner.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

At least he didnt suffer for 14 days.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> At least he didnt suffer for 14 days.


Well said Jim.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

He got what he deserved!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I am actually surprised they were still alive after 14 days ? No water being the biggest problem.

The guy was an idiot, period. Even if he left them enough food and water running somwhere...what about the mess.

Anyhow sorry for the dogs.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Well said Jim.


That's Rodney..... unless he changed his name, in which case I'm sorry Jim.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

So who is Jim or did Rodney become Jim. Now then if Jim is Rodney and Rodney is Jim who is BigDrowdy1.

I am confused.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good post John !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

He probably accidentally rang the doorbell as his luggage hit it and the dogs thought it was the dinner bell instead.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> That's Rodney..... unless he changed his name, in which case I'm sorry Jim.


I know it is, I don't know what I was thinking. Sorry to Rodney and Jim.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for correcting that Ira !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ira huh...I know only one.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

NOt a prob Jim's my other brother and Bigdrowdy1 is our evil twin. We werent bother by Ira's coment we just didnt know how he knew!!!! SSSHHHHH!!! they are listening to us now!! We'll be fine yall go ahead.


----------

